# Rust, repair BEFORE or AFTER winter?



## Steve Pell (Aug 15, 2002)

In your opinion, is it better to repair small forming rust spots BEFORE or AFTER winter.
If i do it BEFORE when it is still early, I can catch it early before it forms. However, it will be a lot more difficult because it will be snowy and salty out no matter what I do.
If i do it AFTER winter, the spot will be a lot larger of course, but will beable to repair it a lot more efficiantly due to warmer weather, and no salt/moisture.

If you have any suggestions , please post them below








Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Rust, repair BEFORE or AFTER winter? (Steve Pell)*

I would do it after winter. I don't like the idea of exposing fresh paint and bodywork to the winter elements until they've had a chance to cure.
Just my $.02.
Bryan


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Rust, repair BEFORE or AFTER winter? (Steve Pell)*

If the repair is done correctly, it makes no difference.
The repair to be done correctly, requires the metal to be free of all corrossion, and an acid etch primer or something like ZeroRust applied to replace the "e-coat" that is absolutely necessary, followed by the surface primers, base coat and if your vehicle has a clear coat, the clear coat applied.
Failure to follow accepted and required repair procedures in this situation, will cause the same concern to reappear with a year of so of normal use.
Ketch


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Rust, repair BEFORE or AFTER winter? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I would do it after winter. I don't like the idea of exposing fresh paint and bodywork to the winter elements until they've had a chance to cure.
Just my $.02.
Bryan


i definitely agree with bryan


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Rust, repair BEFORE or AFTER winter? (VW TANK)*

I'd wait till after winter.
I'm waiting until late march to get my rust work done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## swcb20 (May 15, 2003)

I have the same problem but winter never seems to end here


----------



## Be Be (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (swcb20)*

I want to cut down on some of the surface rust that is forming on my car. I can not afford a complete paint job.
Can I block sand the spots down to bare metal. Use this "Zero Rust" stuff you are talking about. Then prime and paint with a clear coat? I will need it to last a couple of years if possible (spending my money on my top).
This would be my first attempt at body work....bare with me please.
Jeff


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (Be Be)*

Once you have the metal clean, and removed as much of the pitting as possible, you got a chance of stopping the problem.
But only if "on the outter surface.
If you find that it has either penetrated through or it is coming from the inside of the panel out, it will have to be cut out and new metal installed.
If just "blistering", which is caused by a scratch or chip that exposed either the ecoat or metal, you must clean off all the paint and rust to at least an inch or two past the affected area.
Film build is important!
That is the amount of the Zero-Rust or acid etch primer you apply to the area. The film build while wet may be up to 3 to 4 mil, but as it cures, will compact down to 2 to 2.5 mil, which is what you want.
Do not try to apply either product in one thick coat, but rather,several light coats.
Ketch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Be Be (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (ketch)*

thank you very much for the info. I'm gonna take a look around and see what acid etch primers or Zero-Rust I can find.
If done right will this be as good as a new paint job or is this still just a temporary fix?
Jeff


_Modified by Be Be at 11:47 AM 3-14-2004_


----------

